# re tourny date running bear



## pointystik (Aug 7, 2007)

Ted, the Running Bear is always held the weekend after the long weekend in August.

Best I can do for you at this time.

:darkbeer:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks buddy


----------



## prowl (Feb 8, 2010)

Ted,

August 6th and 7th is the official date for the Running Bear.

Further details to be added on their website at a later date.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks again


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Ted,

Are you also going to be serving those delicious lemon meringue pies at your Tourny? If not, were going to Running Bear.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Think twice about going elsewhere DssBB .... After all, reading Ted's criticisms and his supposed "expert" advice that he as written here year after year about organizing shoots, you will miss THE event of 2011! 

Everyone here will finally get to see if Teddy boy can walk the walk instead if just talking the talk.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Bill if you have anything to say about me please say it to my face... When i was tournament director for nepean archers I held 2 tournaments at woodroffe high school with a turn out of 225 shooters per day... these stats along with the excellent financial statements are in the nepean archers archives if you would like to review... Bill please refrain from posting negative uneducated views or I will ask the moderator to banish you again... Oh and for those that are in the know already this shoot is a charity shoot.... how do you feel now bill .wellis 1840 ..still trying to set date as getting listings from everybody as you can see.. and thanks to those who have replied.....


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Not negative at all Teddy boy, I just said "Everyone here will finally get to see if Teddy boy can walk the walk instead if just talking the talk." Time will tell.

Oh, yea, as for being banished ...never happened in the real world just in your dreams.

As for telling things to you in person, I will be doing just that at the December shoot in Aylmer in front of any who care to hear. See you then my friend.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Bill what do you not understand about my previous successful tournaments... I`ve done the walk if I remmeber you quit as a director for nepean archers and you have never run a tournament yet.. So again I ask you to refrain from trying to run me down in front of people .. as the tables just might turn on you... beware and I`m not your friend get that straight...


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

You are right at last Teddy, I did quit, not as director but as vice president .... and then you were thrown out of the club. That was SO funny!

Yesterday I asked an older member of Ottawa/Nepean about you and "your" tournaments in the years preceding me being part of the club (and yes I am still a member (and you are not)) and their version of history is very different from yours. Also, they had no idea of what archives you refer to. 

As for you planned "charity shoot", if you pull off the event of the year using your perceived vast experience, I will be the first here to praise you up one side and down the other. I will also praise your team that helped you put it together and did all the grunt work up one side and down the other. That's called eating crow Teddy and you can relish it then.

Word has gotten out because of this thread (at this moment 164 views and I have received several telephone calls of support), you already have free advertising. A bunch of curious shooters, including ME, in this area will be checking your shoot out (unless, of course, you plan on going head-to-head with North Bay, then you will get only ME).

Teddy I am not running you down, just telling the truth and in December we will do this in person at the shoot in front of any interested. See you then my friend (that's just a figure of speech Teddy, don't be so touchy).

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Bill never thrown out of club.. I resigned if you remember CORRECTLY.. SEEMS YOU CAN`T and the people you speak of are?? or would that be your tight circle of friends total number of 2 ... lol lol thanks for the press and why would I go against the running bear I thought this thread was about the dates in question as to not conflict...by BILL


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Congratulations on putting up another shoot for 2011. The fact it is a charity shoot is even better. Deb and I will be there. Is there a casino nearby, I have already given her $5.00.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

classichunter said:


> bill never thrown out of club.. I resigned if you remember correctly.. Seems you can`t


This is way too funny .... :set1_rolf2:

As for the rest of your message I am not even going to bother responding to your juvenile prattle... Can't wait until December to finally have it out with you face to face.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

All the above sparing aside Ted, it looks like you are really going to do this. As everyone knows, it takes a lot of hard work and work hours to pull a shoot off. Kudos on you. I am all for supporting charity shoots and try to attend them when time allows. Whether your shoot makes a lot of money or only a little it will be still more than the charity had before. 

What charity is your shoot going to support? Where are you planning to host this event? How many targets are you planning to have. Will there be a novelty targets? If possible, please keep this forum updated.

Bet of luck with your plans, great weather and truly hope the turnout is large for the sake you this charity.

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks bill .. we will have 25 targets per day for 2 day total of 50  will try for novelty shoot moving target... out there.. maybe pop ups and a turkey shoot as well.... dinner might be included pig or beef roast.. not sure... ON SITE CAMPING .. running water from the building.. trying to get big distributors involved with freebes a bow or 2 maybe if we can get them.. as for the charity it will be local like hospital or cancer who knows yet.. trying to get local merchants as well ctc...home hdw etc etc...casino in Ottawa 40 miles away for those so intended... bonfire sat night music as well I am guaranteeing a 1000 dollar payout in the money class $500 first $300 second $200 third .. money class entries are going to be 40 dollars.. rest will be 25 for 2 days of shooting dinner will be extra 10 maybe again this is a charity shoot .... If interested try to e-mail me in advance once I set date so I have a idea of food and water needed... thanks all for showing interest well in advance...my e- mail [email protected]


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

count me in Ted i'll be there may even bring local eastern bunch... cheers


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Keep up the good work Ted.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks guys for the support..


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Hi Ted

My son Rick and I will do our best to attend and show our support at your tournament.
Please keep us updated as things develop.
Looking forward to the 2011 tournament season.

P.S. Rick wants to know if you have replenished your "Reserve Stock"? lol!!!


Paul:elch:


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi TED

Sound like a great shoot and a good cause count me in, if you need help you know how to call.

MIKE


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Well guys have dates july 30th and 31st 2011 AT 16904 hwy 7 perth ont K7H3C8 contact TED LADELPHA 613-297-5306 OR 613-820-5306 THATS SIMPLE A FULL ADDRESS WITH A POSTAL CODE... LOL LOL CHARITY WILL BE TO THE HOSPITALS IN THE AREA ... never can tell when I`ll need one of them.... NOT....WILL KEEP EVERYBODY INFORMED AND SHOULD BE IN THE NEW OAA BOOK UNDER P&P ARCHERY.... SINCE I THINK THATS CANADA DAY WEEKEND.. FIREWORKS FOR SURE.... hAVE TO MAKE A RUN TO THE STATES FOR THE BIG ROCKETS


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Well guys have dates july 30th and 31st 2011 AT 16904 hwy 7 perth ont K7H3C8 contact TED LADELPHA 613-297-5306 OR 613-820-5306 THATS SIMPLE A FULL ADDRESS WITH A POSTAL CODE... LOL LOL CHARITY WILL BE TO THE HOSPITALS IN THE AREA ... never can tell when I`ll need one of them.... NOT....WILL KEEP EVERYBODY INFORMED AND SHOULD BE IN THE NEW OAA BOOK UNDER P&P ARCHERY.... SINCE I THINK THATS CANADA DAY WEEKEND.. FIREWORKS FOR SURE.... hAVE TO MAKE A RUN TO THE STATES FOR THE BIG ROCKETS


And to think I always thought Canada Day was July 1st:canada:
So far I plan on trying to attend!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

oh well fireworks anyways.. I really don`t need an excuse... lol


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Sounds good Ted, next summer will be here before we know it!

Cheers,


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Ted with his 90 proof Rum in one hand and a match to light off fireworks in the other hand should be quite interesting. Wouldn't miss out on this shoot.


----------

